

Wise words on life from 89 year old Israeli President Shimon Peres - Vaismania
http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2012/11/22/tsr-intv-peres-secret-to-longevity.cnn

======
Vaismania
"Optimists and pessimists die the same way. They just live differently. I
prefer to live as an optimist" - Shimon Peres

------
ishener
"Don't go on vacations. I don't know what people do on vacations"

